# Looking to buy a marine tank... help!



## Clowny (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all. This is my first post on this forum.

I am looking to buy a Marine aquarium in the hope of keeping a few ocellaris clownfish, a pygmy angel, cleaner shrimp and maybe some others - any suggestions? Would a dwarf seahorse be out of the question?

I was just wanting to ask if THIS TANK is a good tank to buy for SW fish and what thing's I need to set it up i.e. gravel/sand, live rock (with quantity), protein skimmer, extra heater/filter etc?

How long should the tank/water be left to cycle before introducing fish? Any tips on cycling?

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

IMO:
-40-50G AGA tank
-40-50 lbs LR
-1" sand bed
-HOB skimmer such as an Octopus or Remora
-Dwarf seahorses are out of the question otherwise stocking is fine
-1-2 circulation pumps
-1-2 heaters 
-------------------------------
Optional but recommended:
-DIY aquaclear 110 refugium mod (see sticky in DIY)
or
-10-20G sump with refugium

The built in filtration on the tank you linked would be pretty much useless in s/w. Biowheels do no fair well in marine tanks.

-Cycling time with LR can vary between 1-3 weeks depending on how fresh the rock is etc.

HTH


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

For that stock list and for a plug and play system I would suggest these http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18538
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10677
something around 25 gallons or so.

Seahorse is out, unfortunately these creatures are not easy to take care of especially when a tank is not specially setup for them.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I see you mentioned "a few occelleris clownfishes". Sorry bro, you're not gonna get far with keeping more than 2 clownfish in a tank. Once a dominant pair is established, they will kill the odd fish out. Stick with only 2 clowns of the same species.


----------



## Clowny (Feb 2, 2009)

Ice said:


> I see you mentioned "a few occelleris clownfishes". Sorry bro, you're not gonna get far with keeping more than 2 clownfish in a tank. Once a dominant pair is established, they will kill the odd fish out. Stick with only 2 clowns of the same species.


Yeah I was planning on 2 for this reason. Cheers for the heads up though just incase I wasn't aware


----------



## Clowny (Feb 2, 2009)

How many fish (with an average length of 3") do you think I could place in 125 litre (30 gallon) bearing in mind it would have 20kg's of live rock and 30lbs of live sand?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

with an average length of 3" I would say 3-4. If 3" was the maximum length for one or two of the fish I would say 4-6.


----------



## connor123 (Mar 22, 2010)

for my first marine tank i got the same tank a jewel 125 brilliant tanki recomend it


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yo connor. Read the date above the last post before posting something in these forums. I sat there and read the whole thread before realizing that this was more than a year old. Your post wasn't even helpful to people who might come across this information in a web search. 

PLEASE try to check the dates, because it annoys us who read and post every day and we have to read a thread that shows up in our new posts, even though it is really old.


----------



## Kungpaoshizi (Apr 8, 2010)

Glasscages.com has cheap good tanks, not sure about the UK though(if they ship there)

heater, sand, don't really need live rock, any rock will do, more porous the better.
instant ocean, hydrometer, filters to equal 6-10x the quanity in gallons of your tank....

and for cycling, you can do it the traditional way by staring at an empty tank for weeks, or just get Right now bacteria, nite out II, Biozyme... 

And ANY tank can be a marine tank, it's just the same as FW but with salt. Some will say a protein skimmer is necessary, but if you do weekly wc's then not really, or if you go with right now bacteria. (the bacteria utilizes a lot in the water that is waste)

And you need a water conditioner, Kordons NovAqua is best, prime is crap (the instructions are false, www.seachem-labs.org/support/forums/showthread.php?p=7767) if you decide to use tap water.

You will get the best in the long run and minimize maintenance if you go with an RO/DI setup.
And don't be fooled, it's all basic science in the end, for 65$-
cgi.ebay.com/0PPM-Portable-50GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-DI-Water-Filter_W0QQitemZ170467684241QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27b0aa6f91
otherwise the guy there has a 100gpd unit for sale as well for 68$. You'll have a lower rejection rate with the 100gpd, so the di resin will be used just a little bit faster.
Just be sure to get a tds meter, there is some at amazon for 20$, the hm models...

good luck!


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Kungpaoshizi, this applies to you too!



bmlbytes said:


> Yo connor. Read the date above the last post before posting something in these forums. I sat there and read the whole thread before realizing that this was more than a year old. Your post wasn't even helpful to people who might come across this information in a web search.
> 
> PLEASE try to check the dates, because it annoys us who read and post every day and we have to read a thread that shows up in our new posts, even though it is really old.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Kungpaoshizi said:


> Glasscages.com has cheap good tanks, not sure about the UK though(if they ship there)
> 
> heater, sand, don't really need live rock, any rock will do, more porous the better. *I disagree only liverock has the correct bacteria, and macrorganisms that is suitable for marine aquariums, also porus tufa or base rock is prone to algae outbreaks that you wouldn't see on cured liverock*
> instant ocean, hydrometer, filters to equal 6-10x the quanity in gallons of your tank....
> ...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Merf said:


> Kungpaoshizi, this applies to you too!


actually, the date is not old anymore.


----------

